# Crufts



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I was watching some of the agility, and there is someone competing with a LIGHTNING fast Papillion, fjm!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I know the dog - one of the very few papillon agility champions. Sophy is fast, but runs around the jumps ... slightly defeats the object!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am watching some agility. I have never heard of a working kelpie but they are really good.


----------

